# INS 88 Linnet



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone got any information of her or a picture


John


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

She is in Olsen's 1938 and 1951, 23 grt, owned by George Grant & Others, Glenfarelas, Banff. Not in 1934 and 1961 editions.

BarryJ


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the information

John


----------



## gg smith (Jan 20, 2012)

*Linnet*

Aye john Linnet was built in Mcduff 1934.My grandfather David Smith was skipper both my father John and uncle George [toodles] were onboard her.My brother thinks she was sold to Ireland about 1952.I'll try and upload photo of her today. G G Smith


----------

